# Getting sgs3 tomorrow, can I transfer LTE sim card from nexus to sgs3?



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I'm getting a sgs3 tomorrow an was wondering if I just transfer my lte sim card from my galaxy nexus an then just activate my sgs3 online? Or do I need a new lte sim card?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just pop it in, the phone will auto provision for you


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> Just pop it in, the phone will auto provision for you


Awesome thanks. By auto provision, does that mean it will activate as well for me or do I still have to go online an type in the meid number?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

tu3218 said:


> Awesome thanks. By auto provision, does that mean it will activate as well for me or do I still have to go online an type in the meid number?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It is all automatic. 

Posted from my Galaxy S III.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I also just ordered SGS3 so thanks for the info about the sim card 

just one quick question when someone else pops-in their VZW sim my number will dissapear from about section?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Not entirely true, guys...

Did you add it on a different line? If so, it's not that easy. You have to wait 24 hours, in addition to possibly paying your local store a visit.

Before any one attempts to flame me, I've been doing this since the bionic. This is how I've had multiple 4g phones.

If it's on your main line, you're good as gold.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Not entirely true, guys...
> 
> Did you add it on a different line? If so, it's not that easy. You have to wait 24 hours, in addition to possibly paying your local store a visit.
> 
> ...


In my case I am the main line , same thing happened when I first sent my nexus for repalcement got the another one , popped in sim card and it worked

even the guy at vzw store if you come from smartphone to smartphone just change sim card but I wanted to make sure here anyway


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

patt3k said:


> In my case I am the main line , same thing happened when I first sent my nexus for repalcement got the another one , popped in sim card and it worked
> 
> even the guy at vzw store if you come from smartphone to smartphone just change sim card but I wanted to make sure here anyway


Understandable since we all know how reliable the Verizon reps are 

Sent from my HTC_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Just don't be surprised if it doesn't work. I popped mine in from my nexus and it would not work. The guy at the store said they have had problems with some from nexi. In my case I got a new sim card in all was well.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

It has worked for me every time. I switch between my gs3 and RAZR maxx nearly every day. Never been fishy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

For those who it worked for, was that your main line? My dad is primary and I'm secondary. But its still going from my phone an number, to the next one. Hopefully carrying the information over. Thanks guy. I'm so excited, I hope it works!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

If it's two different lines, then you have to wait 24 hours. Only the first time though...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> If it's two different lines, then you have to wait 24 hours. Only the first time though...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No its going to the same line. Just switching phones. So the only thing that is changing is the phone the lte sim card is placed in. Or you saying because we have multiple phones on our plan, I can't do this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

That will be fine.

When it's two separate numbers, it can confuse the system sometimes. Since that won't be the issue, I won't go into detail.

You'll be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> That will be fine.
> 
> When it's two separate numbers, it can confuse the system sometimes. Since that won't be the issue, I won't go into detail.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks . An they are both micro sim cards, which I wasn't aware of that there were even micro cards.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

* tu3218 when you get your GS3 please post here I should get mine tomorrow or the 10th
So I wanna see results  cheers*


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

patt3k said:


> * tu3218 when you get your GS3 please post here I should get mine tomorrow or the 10th
> So I wanna see results  cheers*


Will do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

afmracer6 said:


> It has worked for me every time. I switch between my gs3 and RAZR maxx nearly every day. Never been fishy.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Why do u switch?

Tapatalk'd / Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the guy that I was suppose to get the sgs3 from had decided to not answer any of my texts or anything. Very frustrating. So looks like I'm sticking to my nexus .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't worry, I can pick up where you left off, haha.

I bought SGS3 from swappa and it arrived yesterday. Took the sim out of my GNex and put it straight in to my S3 and it activated quickly and without any problems whatsoever. There ya be!


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Not entirely true, guys...
> 
> Did you add it on a different line? If so, it's not that easy. You have to wait 24 hours, in addition to possibly paying your local store a visit.
> 
> ...


I did exactly what you described, and it still worked. No issues. AND the sim that came with the phone that was provisioned for the S3 but for the other line, I simply put it in the "old" nexus and it took off as well. Maybe I got lucky..LOL..
Just my experience anyway...
Thanks.>
Bleeds


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess you did ;-)

I always have to end up going in. 4G won't stick...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

My Thunderbolt SIM card worked perfectly. I just had to cut it to size


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Getting mine tomorrow can't wait grrr! the wais is killing me *usps tracking is getting refresh every few more updates* lol


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

I got my sgs3 guys! The deal came through and just swapping my sim card worked perfect


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

tu3218 said:


> I got my sgs3 guys! The deal came through and just swapping my sim card worked perfect


 awesome! Enjoy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

+1 here I just put my sim card even on verizon site it shows now as GS3


----------

